# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ΣΙΔΕΡΟ SINGER ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΤΜΟ

## fotinio

Καλησπερα φιλαρακια εχω παθει το εξης προβλημα:

εχω ενα σιδερο singer με μποιλερ το οποιο δεν βγαζει ατμο η και αν βγαλει βγαζει για λιγο.Οταν παταω για να βγαλει ατμο ακουγεται ο πρεσσοστατης ενω κοιταξα για καμμενες ασφαλειες αλλα τιποτα(με πολυμετρο βεβαια στο μπαζερ γυρισμενο)γνωριζει κανεις τι να κανω σε αυτην την περιπτωση?υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να φταιει ο πρεσσοστατης?

ευχαριστω απο καρδιας εκ των προτερων

----------


## Panoss

Για τον 'πρεσσοστάτη' δεν ξέρω.
Θα σου πω όμως για την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα.
Όταν πατάμε για να βγει ατμός, ανοίγουμε μια ηλεκτροβαλβίδα.
Αυτή κάνει ένα θόρυβο όταν ανοίγει.
Μπορεί όμως να είναι χαλασμένη και παρόλα αυτά να κάνει τον κανονικό της θόρυβο.
Άρα ο θόρυβος δεν είναι εγγύηση καλής λειτουργίας της.

----------


## fotinio

φιλε παναγιωτη καλησπερα η ηλεκτροβαλβιδα ειναι που συνδεεται με το δοχειο νερου του μποιλερ? γιατι μπορει αυτο που λεω να ειναι ηλεκτροβαλβιδα και να ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που λεω πρεσσοστατης(ασχετα που το λεω εγω ετσι)γιατι με τοσες μετρησεις που εκανα σε ασφαλειες και αντιστασεις ειναι ολα κομπλε.Η ηλεκτροβαλβιδα εχει φαση ουδετερο και γειωση?

----------


## Panoss

Κάτι τέτοιο, συνδέεται με το μπόιλερ.
w300h300_bal-55-11_2.jpg
Ναι έχει φάση ουδέτερο και γείωση, τουλάχιστον αυτή που 'χα δει μια φορά από ένα Juro Pro.
Μη νομίζεις ότι είμαι και κάνας ειδικός δηλαδή.

----------


## fotinio

το ιδιο προβλημα ειχε και το juro pro?εσυ που το ακουσες αυτο για την ηλεκτροβαλβιδα πανο?

----------


## Panoss

Ναι στο Juro Pro που λέω είχε χαλάσει η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα αλλά το θόρυβο που αναφέρεις τον έκανε.
Βέβαια, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και σ' εσένα έχει χαλάσει η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα.
Θα πρέπει να την ελέγξεις, *προσοχή βέβαια πάντα στο ρεύμα ε;
*
 Η βαλβίδα αυτή ανοίγει (αφήνει ) να περάσει ο ατμός όταν παίρνει τάση*.
*Άρα, αν την οπλίσεις (πατήσεις το κουμπί για να βγάλει ατμό) και δεν αφήνει τον ατμό να περάσει, είναι χαλασμένη.Δες αυτό μπας και σε βοηθήσει:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/e7...x7500+dual.pdf
Περίμενε και καμιά απάντηση από κανένα πιο έμπειρο αλλά διάβασε κι εδώ μέσα πολλά σχετικά θέματα, έστω κι από άλλες μάρκες.

----------


## fotinio

ευχαριστω φιλαρακι να εισαι παντα καλα και σου ευχομαι καλες γιορτες

----------


## Panoss

Επίσης Φώτη καλές γιορτές.
'Solenoid valve' είναι η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα στο pdf που έβαλα πιο πάνω.

----------


## fotinio

ελα πανο συγνωμη κιολας αδερφε αλλα τελικα οταν τσεκαρα την βαλβιδα,η βαλβιδα επαιρνε νερο και εδινε μονο οταν πατουσα τον διακοπτη απο το σιδερο,και σε μια φαση πηγα να ξεβουλωσω το σωληνακι απο το μποιλερ κι εβγαλε αλατα ενω εβγαλα το σωληνακι απο το σιδερο για να δω αν βγαινει νερο αλλα δεν εβγαζε,παιζει να ειναι πουθενα βουλωμενο?η βαλβιδα πρεπει να βγαζει νερο μονο οταν πατας τον διακοπτη?γιατι αλλιως δεν δινει νερο στο μποιλερ

----------


## Panoss

> η βαλβιδα επαιρνε νερο και εδινε μονο οταν πατουσα τον διακοπτη απο το σιδερο


Νερό;
Με μπέρδεψες, η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα είναι για τον ατμό, όχι για το νερό, αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.

----------


## fotinio

στο συγκεκριμενο σιδερο η δεξαμενη που του βαζεις νερο δινει νερο στην ηλεκτροβαλβιδα απο εκει η ηλεκτροβαλβιδα το ρουφαει και δινει στο μποιλερ που εχει την αντισταση για να το ζεστανει και το μποιλερ το στελνει στο σιδερο μεσω του μεγαλου σωληνα.Το προβλημα ειναι πως το μποιλερ δεν στελνει νερο στο σιδερο ενω η ηλεκτροβαλβιδα δινει,μαλλον θα εχει βουλωσει πουθενα.Θα ηθελα βεβαια και την γνωμη καποιων αλλων αλλα κανενας αλλος δεν απανταει

----------


## Panoss

Υπέθεσα ότι θα 'χες δοκιμάσει καθαρισμό με ξύδι.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS7OVHZbMx4

----------


## fotinio

το δοκιμασα αδερφε αλλα τιποτα

----------


## Panoss

Για ψάξε κι εδώ.

----------

